# No leg work for another three months



## Itburnstopee (Aug 5, 2015)

Still can't do any leg work for another three months!!!! Just met with doctor and the good news is my knee is healing nicely, but I've already lost mass in my legs which weren't too big to begin with. I'm supposed to be bulking right now and I really don't want to be one of those guys with pencil legs and a built upper body. What do?

Only things I can think of is to just focus on maintaining my upper body and working on abs more while trying to increase my bench, but this doesn't solve the inevitable fate of my legs which are doomed to shrivel into nothingness. They've shrunken a bit even though I've been eating over maintenance. Should I try to continue to bulk for upper body and then worry about legs later when I can use them?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 5, 2015)

That's a bitch man. I feel for you bro, I really do. But you will bounce back and this will be in your past. Hang in there bro.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 5, 2015)

Can you do cardio? Def keep the upper body in good shape, perhaps something like cycling (not intense of course) to get you outdoors and get your mind off the no leg training?


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 5, 2015)

If it were me, I'd of course keep training upper half but wouldn't go balls out bulking or it's going to be weird...just try and maintain...plenty of time to bulk when you are healed and can train full body


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 5, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Can you do cardio? Def keep the upper body in good shape, perhaps something like cycling (not intense of course) to get you outdoors and get your mind off the no leg training?



So far he's only cleared me to walk for cardio. It's the most boring, but I admit it's better than nothing and in the right environment can be great.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 6, 2015)

Does it still burn when u pee?

Seriously though now u have more time to focus on the more important lifts like bench. And more bench.


----------



## McDuffy (Aug 6, 2015)

It could be worse, imagine an upper body injury and you could only work legs!!! that would suck...


----------



## Itburnstopee (Aug 6, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Does it still burn when u pee?
> 
> Seriously though now u have more time to focus on the more important lifts like bench. And more bench.






McDuffy said:


> It could be worse, imagine an upper body injury and you could only work legs!!! that would suck...



Yeah but deadlifts and squats are more fun!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 6, 2015)

Yes.  Work what ever you can.

I was in a car crash a while ago and could barely walk much less work out my legs, this lasted nearly a year.  I still worked out my upper half but it was an adjustment.   Most of my good days in the gym are after a good leg day.  All healed up and under the bar for several months now, its nice.  Your body will remember what its suppose to do.  Dont worry.


----------

